# Big News from the Canadian Conformation Ring



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

YAY! I LOVE partis!! Such a forward thinking move on the part of the CKC.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> I don't know all the ins and outs of this yet but the CKC has allowed Partis into the Conformation ring on what seems to be a 'test' run.
> 
> No final decision yet, but at the CKC Poodle Speciality at the Red Barn in Barrie yesterday three Partis from one breeder took a total of five ribbons.
> 
> GOOOO PARTIS!!!


They were unofficial classes at the Poodle Club of Canada Regional Specialty and the Poodle Club of Ontario Specialty. The clubs are hoping that CKC will take the recommendation of PCC and recognize Partis in conformation and offered these unofficial classes to get the partis out there and seen. The partis only competed against other partis and there were no championship points to be earned, though there were some very nice dogs there.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> They were unofficial classes at the Poodle Club of Canada Regional Specialty and the Poodle Club of Ontario Specialty. The clubs are hoping that CKC will take the recommendation of PCC and recognize Partis in conformation and offered these unofficial classes to get the partis out there and seen. The partis only competed against other partis and there were no championship points to be earned, though there were some very nice dogs there.


Thanx for the clarification, V.  I understood that the CKC was involved.  lol

But what a terrific action by all the volunteers from the PCC and PCO then. A great move to get these Partis started!


----------

